# Moules au Curry



## dragnlaw (Apr 15, 2018)

I've made this several times and each time I've pretty much used a different liquid. The original recipe calls for creme fraiche, which is good and so is the heavy cream, but my favourite is the coconut milk.  Once I had no coriander and used frozen "poppits" - was alright, it got the flavour in but fresh is by far best. 

for 2 servings:
1.5 or 2 lb. fresh mussels (scrubbed & debearded as necessary)
1/2 large yellow onion, chopped (approx. 1/2 - 3/4 cup)
120 ml creme fraiche (or heavy cream, my small can of coconut milk is 160 ml I used all of it.
3/4 Tbsp. curry powder (or to taste)
1 Tbsp coriander, rough chop (or 4 or 5 frozen poppits)
1 Tbsp Olive Oil 

Serve on rice or with a fresh baguette. 

Heat oil in pan over med-high heat.  Cook onion** about 5 minutes (don't let it burn). Add the creme (or milk) and curry powder, bring to a boil then let simmer about 5 minutes.  Add the mussels, cover and let cook 5 to 10 minutes, stirring at least once during this time. Remove from heat when mussels have opened*. Sprinkle on coriander just before serving.

** original recipe does not call for the sweet potato but I added them at this time - they cooked perfectly, not going mushy.
*  I love my glass lids - I can see exactly when they open be it 5 min. or 10, without lifting the lid all the time.

to serve 4,  increase the mussels to 3 or 4 lb., double the onion to 1 whole large (or 2 small), creme fraiche or milk does not have to be quite doubled,  curry powder up to at least 1 Tbsp (or to taste).


----------



## dragnlaw (Apr 15, 2018)

So here we are:
sweet patates "in"
mussels - in yuh go!
done  and plated!


----------

